# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] Facebook ads account unlimited spending limit verified business manager

## SteveHellin

FACEBOOK ADS ACCOUNT UNLIMITED SPENDING LIMIT VERIFIED BUSINESS MANAGER

Selling "FACEBOOK ADS" Enabled 100% Workable Accounts All Over The World With Verified Business Manager And Without Business manager

Accounts Have Lots Of FRIENDS And Activists

Unlimited Spending limit A Day


Contact details:
ICQ: 
Skype: live:.cid.a35097d473bdb364
Gmail: [email protected]

Price $100

They Are 10 To 6 Year Old

-ACCOUNTS HAVE LOTS OF FRIENDS 500+ to 1k - 2k (Real Friends)Random

-ACCOUNTS HAVE DAILY ACTIVITIES WITH LOTS OF PICTURE And Post

-ACCOUNTS HAVE 100% LOGGING ASSURANCE With Two Factory Authentication Code

-- 24/7 hours Customers Care Service
-- 15 Days For Replacement Guarantee


=====CONTACT DETAILS=====

Contact details:
ICQ: 
Skype: live:.cid.a35097d473bdb364
Gmail: [email protected]

----------

